# New Holland Model 67 Baler help



## gunmagic (Mar 8, 2015)

I am looking for anyone with information on a New Holland, Model 67 baler. I bought one several years ago from and old farmer and it is working like a dream. 

What I am looking for are:
-any suggestions on how best to keep this machine running.
-any material that will tell me what parts will interchange with which other machines.

I am currently on Craigslist and Facebook trying to find a parts machine to salvage. Any help would be appreciated. I have already had someone offer up a 68 Super, but I dont know if parts will interchange.

james


----------

